# Blackhat - Exklusiver Clip zeigt Hacker-Angriff auf die NSA



## FlorianStangl (22. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blackhat - Exklusiver Clip zeigt Hacker-Angriff auf die NSA* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Blackhat - Exklusiver Clip zeigt Hacker-Angriff auf die NSA


----------



## Panth (22. Januar 2015)

Und da denkt man sich: ... So dumm und einfach kann das doch nicht sein. Ohh doch kann es.  Ich habe bereits in einer Einrichtung gearbeitet, die "relativ" wichtig war und dort hatte jeder Idiot Zugang zu den wichtigsten Systemen, einfach weil er sonst nicht hätte arbeiten können. Ja selbst Praktikanten


----------

